# Yellow feet



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So one hen has yellow feet... she normally has,black feet...
What is this


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Possibly age or diet.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It looks like the skin is flaking off but her feet don't look red or inflamed.Is it causing pain?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is a young australorp, 6 months old. They all eat nutrena layer crumbles and pellets, with a bit of scratch in a seperate feeder when it's cold


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That looks normal to me. The pigment usually doesn't look the same on the bottoms of their feet. Just my opinion though. As long as she's not hurting or have other signs of problems she's ok.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

T


Maryellen said:


> She is a young australorp, 6 months old. They all eat nutrena layer crumbles and pellets, with a bit of scratch in a seperate feeder when it's cold


he bottoms of the feet of Australorps are supposed to be white/off white.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Her sisters all have slate colored feet matching their legs, I just picked them up to check. That's weird. (They were given to me as jersey giants but I've had 3 people tell me they are not giants but australorps)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have an SD who has pretty green eyes, which is not supposed to be.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Her sisters all have slate colored feet matching their legs, I just picked them up to check. That's weird. (They were given to me as jersey giants but I've had 3 people tell me they are not giants but australorps)


JGs' have yellow/off white soles too...possibly a cross?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's possible, they are not big as giants though, but then again who knows what they are lol


----------

